# Pole form???



## wckf92 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey gang. Saw this posted on another forum. Figured I'd post it here...
Does anyone know where this pole form is from? As I understand it, SiFu Eddie Chong learned from Leung Sheung and Pan Nam... but is this pole form from a different lineage? Thx.


----------



## KPM (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't know for sure, but it certainly doesn't look like anyone's Ip Man lineage pole.  If I had to guess, I'd say Pan Nam style.


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 5, 2015)

KPM said:


> I don't know for sure, but it certainly doesn't look like anyone's Ip Man lineage pole.  If I had to guess, I'd say Pan Nam style.



Yeah I thought so too, but a guy on another forum said that is not the case.  Weird eh?


----------



## KPM (Sep 5, 2015)

Who knows?  Maybe he made it up!  Plenty of Sifus have!  ;-)


----------



## Marnetmar (Sep 5, 2015)

Eddie's knife form is also a bit different from Ken's. For the most part it's actually pretty simple and no-nonsense but he flips his knives whereas, from what I've heard, Ken doesn't.


----------



## geezer (Sep 5, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


> Eddie's knife form is also a bit different from Ken's. For the most part it's actually pretty simple and no-nonsense but he flips his knives whereas, from what I've heard, Ken doesn't.



Way back in the 80s one of Eddie's students gave me a copy of his long pole book, so wherever he got it, he's been doing it a long time. I understand he's combined his WC with Pak Mei. Maybe the pole has some influence from there? Or maybe he did make it up, but incorporating some standard movements found in Yip Man versions?

You know, I don't have a problem with people putting together there own forms if they do a good job. Every form was put together by somebody. And ultimately, a form is just a form. A training tool. It's what you can do spontaneously under stress against an opponent that matters.

My training has served me just fine since _I've never had a problem in all the countless times I've been attacked on the street by angry thugs wielding long poles_.

...Oh, wait, ...er...  nevermind. That never happened 


Now imagine if you lived in southern China in the late 1800s ...it might have been a bit different. A long pole just might have been one of the first things you could grab to defend yourself. Check out the following picture. Freakin' poles everywhere!!!

https://chinesemartialstudies.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/cantonc1880-18901.jpg


----------



## Marnetmar (Sep 5, 2015)

geezer said:


> Way back in the 80s one of Eddie's students gave me a copy of his long pole book, so wherever he got it, he's been doing it a long time. I understand he's combined his WC with Pak Mei. Maybe the pole has some influence from there? Or maybe he did make it up, but incorporating some standard movements found in Yip Man versions?
> 
> You know, I don't have a problem with people putting together there own forms if they do a good job. Every form was put together by somebody. And ultimately, a form is just a form. A training tool. It's what you can do spontaneously under stress against an opponent that matters.
> 
> ...



This was from before he went and learned Bak Mei or from Pan Nam.

Also, is the book any good if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 6, 2015)

Geez are you saying that this form is the one in the book given to you?


----------



## geezer (Sep 6, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> Geez are you saying that this form is the one in the book given to you?



Honestly, I thought so, but I don't know for sure. I'll have to go dig it up.


----------



## geezer (Sep 6, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


> This was from before he went and learned Bak Mei or from Pan Nam.
> 
> Also, is the book any good if you don't mind me asking?



I looked it over a couple of times and then stuck it in the closet. It was nice of the guy to give it to me, but frankly I have a hard enough time learning from a _real-life instructor_. I get some useful info from videos, but books only help me if I've already been taught the stuff. Like review notes. Others may learn differently.


----------



## Argus (Sep 9, 2015)

Here we go.

I thought this would be relevant:






Geez, all of my posts have something to do with HEMA lately.


----------



## geezer (Sep 9, 2015)

Argus said:


> Here we go.
> 
> I thought this would be relevant:
> 
> Geez, all of my posts have something to do with HEMA lately.



This seems more relevant to Guy B's thread about sparring without gloves. You know, the whole idea of training different ways to sort of "triangulate", as Matt said in the clip to recreate what a real swordfight would be like....without having to actually chop each other to pieces with sharp blades. That apparently doesn't bother _some_ people though. Like in the following clip. Could be one of guy's ancestors.


----------



## Argus (Sep 9, 2015)

geezer said:


> This seems more relevant to Guy B's thread about sparring without gloves. You know, the whole idea of training different ways to sort of "triangulate", as Matt said in the clip to recreate what a real swordfight would be like....without having to actually chop each other to pieces with sharp blades. That apparently doesn't bother _some_ people though. Like in the following clip. Could be one of guy's ancestors.



Oops. That's where I meant to post it! 
Clicked back on the wrong tab I guess...


----------

